# Apiary Academy online courses



## Maria Cimpan (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi, everyone!

I was thinking of creating an online academy with courses that cover a variety of beekeeping subjects (apiary management, bees' health, pests, pesticides, treatments etc). 
But I'm having trouble understanding what type of courses would really appeal to beekeepers. Would you mind helping me out by taking this 2-minute survey? https://bit.ly/3e2kWUK 
Your input is very much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The link provided does take you to a survey for beekeeping classes. However, the poster's IP address is Bucharest, Romania. I feel that someone developing classes for beekeepers would already know what type of courses would appeal to them. Pretty much all the topics in the survey would need to be covered.


----------

